# Applying for LMO in Quebec



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm over on Montreal on an IEC visa which expires in May 2013. I am working in the IT field for a Montreal based company since beginning on October 2012 on a full time contract and they want me to stay on for an indefinite period of time - in fact, this is what I told them at the interview to start with anyway since I didn't want to give them any excuse not to hire me 

I know Quebec is a law onto itself and acts very independently and I think I have got myself confused between the various different processes they have!

Some background info on myself:
- I have been working in the IT field for over 8 years
- I graduated in 2002 and have Computer Science related BSc
- UK Citizen

Reading the info on the Temporary Foreign Worker Program it looks very straight forward. I do not have a CSQ and very much doubt that I will be able to get one since I do not speak French.

My employer should be able to apply under Facilitated Labour Market Opinion Assessment Process since my job is in the occupation list (2173 Software Engineers and Designers). Regardless, I work with a specialized piece of software and there is very little experience of this in Canada (it's been popular in Europe for several years).

My questions, mainly:

- Do I need at least basic French to be able to get an LMO for Quebec? It looks like I need an LMO and CAQ in Quebec? What is involved in the CAQ?

- Does anybody know how long it takes to get the LMO in Quebec? I've read figures on the forum of between 10 days to 12 weeks...

- Will my company need to get a lawyer/immigration specialist to apply, or is it as straight forward(ish) as it looks? I found some info here: http://www.visaplace.com/LMO-Applications-refusal

The process in Quebec looks like:
- Apply for LMO
- Apply to MICC for CAQ
- Do I need to apply for a work permit? I thought I could just turn up at the border with LMO and it is issued there and then?

I haven't yet decided *if* I want to stay yet, I have an Oz PR visa which I need to go land for before end July 2013, but I figure I should get myself in a state of readiness! 


thanks


[EDIT] Just found some info on processing times, looks like it is currently 75 days for the LMO + I need to factor in some time for the rest of the CAQ process


----------



## AnotherBloke (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but I need the exact same questions answered you did. Are you still around JimJams?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey,

Yes, still around, but back in the UK now since the last 6 months.

I stayed on almost another year on a work sponsored visa. Getting the visa was not a problem and there was not much you need to do - your employer should handle it all anf then it is just a case of waiting! 

It took a while though, about 14 weeks in total - my visa had run out by this stage, but if you apply at least 30 days before (with an LMO in progress) then your IEC can get extended for 30 days if the correct paperwork is submitted.

Language wise the lack of French was not an issue for the LMO, but be aware that if you want to move to any sort of permanent visa then French is mandatory. I won't be heading back to Quebec (jobs are lacking for me without good french skills) but I did use my experience there to apply for a CEC visa, which is in progress.

You'll then need to re-activate your visa, just drive over to the US border and tell them you are "flag-poling", i.e. you don't want to go to the US you just want to go through Canadian customs  They'll give you a letter telling you that you have been denied entry, but don't worry, it won't affect you if you go back to the US since it just a formality.

One other piece of advice, as soon as you have your work sponsored visa go to the Quebec health place and register yourself so you get provincial health cover. It will not start until 3 months later, so better to do it sooner.

Good luck, let me know if you need more info.


----------

